# What do you guys think of these wheels ?



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Guys, 

it's snowing and I'm a little bored . . . how do you like these wheels, I am thinking these look very similiar to ACS III wheels but are less money . . . a set of 18's still run around $2100 

How do you like them . .. I wonder how they would look with my Topaz Sedan . . .

Breyton Inspirations


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

These are nice too but are expensive and a real pain in the butt to clean
Breyton Magic Racing wheels


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

One more pic . . . my car with the Hamann HM2's


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

How many sets of wheels do you need?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *How many sets of wheels do you need? *


He said when he got the Hamann's that he didn't know if he would keep them.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Alan, listen very carefully.

Get these:










Or these:










That is all.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> it's snowing and I'm a little bored . . . how do you like these wheels, I am thinking these look very similiar to ACS III wheels but are less money . . . a set of 18's still run around $2100
> 
> ...


These aren't Inspirations. Those are genuine ACS Type III 2pc. wheels.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

For some reason I like the GT3s a lot better than the GT1s. I think it's the added lip as well as the multi-piece look. I keep considering the GT3s, but in the back of my mind I keep thinking they're a little too flashy for me.

Are you sure that first pic is the Breyton Inspiration? They actually look like the Schnitzers to me. Personally, I've always liked the ACS wheels quite a bit more than the Breytons.

One of my favorites is the BBS RC...


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Hey Guys,
> 
> it's snowing and I'm a little bored . . . how do you like these wheels, I am thinking these look very similiar to ACS III wheels but are less money . . . a set of 18's still run around $2100
> 
> ...


Of the wheels you posted I like these best, and like them regardless of the comparison of the others. I think they'd look on your car with your color.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *How many sets of wheels do you need? *


I sold off the Hamann's after a week, they were used wheels and are now history

I decided I want to buy a brand new set of wheels instead of used.

Also I am selling the type 79's (see the 'for sale' section of the board) and the M68's are going to be my winter wheels so pretty soon I the Contisport tires will be up for sale


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: What do you guys think of these wheels ?*



Imola Ed said:


> *These aren't Inspirations. Those are genuine ACS Type III 2pc. wheels. *


oops . . . I made a mistake ... I meant to post the picture below, I love the ACS's but they are very expensive . . .

These look similiar but are a lot less $$


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Alan, listen very carefully.
> 
> Get these:
> 
> ...


I love the SSR GT3's but they are too much $$$ . . . I don't want to spend more then $2300.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *For some reason I like the GT3s a lot better than the GT1s. I think it's the added lip as well as the multi-piece look. I keep considering the GT3s, but in the back of my mind I keep thinking they're a little too flashy for me.
> 
> Are you sure that first pic is the Breyton Inspiration? They actually look like the Schnitzers to me. Personally, I've always liked the ACS wheels quite a bit more than the Breytons.
> 
> One of my favorites is the BBS RC... *


I'm not a big fan of the BBS . . .I had similiar wheels back in 88 on my Trans Am and they were a b*tch to clean plus the design has been around a very long time.

The BBS RC's are my favorite BBS


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I'm not a big fan of the BBS . . .I had similiar wheels back in 88 on my Trans Am and they were a b*tch to clean plus the design has been around a very long time.
> 
> The BBS RC's are my favorite BBS *


i love the rc's as well. i think they and the ssr's are one of the lightest rims around. 16 lbs for 18" ??? so they would be a performance upgrade as well.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I LOVE BBSs (owned a set of RS and RX) but IMO the RC just looks wrong on a E46. My wheel of choice on E36s, though.

I have a few pics of E46M3s with SSR GT3s that look fantastic. But I picked one up once... Forget it. Pig Pig Pig.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

These wheels should be available in Spring, they are Breyton Imagines . . . I think I might buy a set of used 18's just for the fun of it, then sell them and get these when they are out


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I LOVE BBSs (owned a set of RS and RX) but IMO the RC just looks wrong on a E46. My wheel of choice on E36s, though.
> *


you mean wrong as in like the bugs bunny / looney toons cartoons? big hulking muscle guy with short skinny legs?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I have a few pics of E46M3s with SSR GT3s that look fantastic. But I picked one up once... Forget it. Pig Pig Pig. *


24.6 for the 18x8. Not that bad.

The GT1's are only 19.0 for the same size. Now we're talkin. 

How much do your 18's weigh Kaz?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

What about the MVR's?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *These wheels should be available in Spring, they are Breyton Imagines . . . I think I might buy a set of used 18's just for the fun of it, then sell them and get these when they are out
> *


Alan,

How much are the Breyton's going for? Those are sharp looking wheels.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *RG-Rs will be $539 from Tirerack. RS-GTs will be 'spensive... *


 for what size?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

18x8.5 for E46. I believe that's the only size they plan on carrying (but I could certainly be wrong about that).


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> *I tried to PM TD requesting pics, but the his box is full and hasn't been cleaned out yet  *


Okay, I found one.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Okay, I found one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic, I think it would look good in standard silver.

Just concerned about bending


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> *Thanks for the pic, I think it would look good in standard silver.
> 
> Just concerned about bending  *


Forged don't usually bend. They just break. But it takes a lot.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey alan, here is a pic from a member from DTMPOWER. He lives in queens and drives this alpine white 330ci. he has the Volk Racing Le-37T titanlium finish. check them out on his bimmer.

























(all photos from MOTIV ONLINE)


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *The Volk --37 line of wheels are very popular with the well-heeled 'sport compact'/'import tuner' crowd. In fact the OEM wheels on the 350Z Track edition are a version of the TE37.
> 
> They are supposedly made by a patented process proprietary to RAYS Engineering/Volk Racing.
> 
> The SSR Comp (Type C) is often considered to be the 'alternate' and less expensive choice. *


i think SSR also uses a proprietary forging technique.


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

SSR uses a forging method they call Semi Solid Forging. It is propriety, and not real forging.
They heat the metal, then press it. It's unique to SSR wheels. It yields a lightweight wheel with similar properties to a forged wheel, but require less force than a typical forging.

SSR wheels are extremely light, but have been known to bend in the 18" variety, especially on some of the heavier cars.
For the 3 series, we wouldn't particularly recommend it. The 17" are a much better decision in terms of strength.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

MikekiM said:


> *The 17" are a much better decision in terms of strength. *


Is there a 17" fitment for the M3? If so, what widths?


----------



## 330iGT (Feb 1, 2003)

Used set of Fiske's.

Btw, for anyone considering the 17's and thinks they weigh substantially lighter in this case, that's not exactly true. Once you get into lightweight wheels that are forged, the difference is usually a pound or less. The option of running a BBK is well worth it. 

Unless you are trying to save on tires and the wheels themselves, which in that case I can fully understand why you'd want to get 17's.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

This is what I found when I looked for SSR Competition pics a while back...



















A big shot of CD-55's car...
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=113664

Volk LE37 18" in silver on Topaz :bigpimp:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't know if I am feeling those Volks, Some pics they look great but I'm not crazy about the way the center caps looks . . . I think it's the way ti sticks out that I don't like, I think it should be flush . . .


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bends too easily. Ask Will Turner. :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *This is what I found when I looked for SSR Competition pics a while back...
> 
> Volk LE37 18" in silver on Topaz :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Do you know what size tires those are ?

They look pretty low profile to be 235/40's but there isn't too much 'wheel' which the 225/40's usually have . . . .


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's the thread I found the pics in. It doesn't say what size the tires are, but you might be able to search on the guy's name if you really wanted to know...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=20570&highlight=volk+le37


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Here's the thread I found the pics in. It doesn't say what size the tires are, but you might be able to search on the guy's name if you really wanted to know...
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=20570&highlight=volk+le37 *


Phil, check your private mesage !!!!

I think I decided on the Visions, just not sure to go with the Staggered look or not. I think I am going to go with H &R Sport springs which lower the car .25 in the rear & .75 in the front.

Check out these pics 
Black car 
front 18 x 8.5 225/40/18 
rear 18 x 9.5 255/35/18
(Does the front tire look too small on the black car ?)

White car:
18 x 8.5 235/40/18


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I like the H&R springs as well, since they offer one of the most modest drops around, while still giving you both a performance and appearance boost.

No shocks?  Watch out for signs of bottoming out. :thumbdwn: 

I'm semi-obsessing about suspensions even though I doubt very much that I'll buy anything before next year at the earliest. I think the Koni Threaded Suspension (coil overs) is at the top of my list right now. 

I really liked the ride the Konis gave me on my E34, and I want springs that are matched, so the Koni coil over set sounds perfect. At under $1,200 from the Tirerack, they're not even that expensive. I just have a problem with throwing away (or putting into storage) the stock sport suspension on a new car. I also want to keep it under warranty... 

I'm not sure if I'm going to go with 235/40-18s or not. Probably not since BMW doesn't do that stock. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

PhilH said:


> *
> I really liked the ride the Konis gave me on my E34, and I want springs that are matched, so the Koni coil over set sounds perfect. At under $1,200 from the Tirerack, they're not even that expensive. I just have a problem with throwing away (or putting into storage) the stock sport suspension on a new car. I also want to keep it under warranty...  *


Why are you even looking to swap out the suspension in the first place?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

TD said:


> *Why are you even looking to swap out the suspension in the first place? *


Looks and performance (in that order  ). Don't even suggest that Alan and I go to e46fanatics for this discussion.

I like my car to look good, I like it to look different and I like to drive back roads and take it to the track at least a couple days a year so I'd like to reduce body roll.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *I like the H&R springs as well, since they offer one of the most modest drops around, while still giving you both a performance and appearance boost.
> 
> No shocks?  Watch out for signs of bottoming out. :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


Eventhough the 235/40 is slightly bigger in diameter then the 225/40, for some reason a lot of the aftermakret wheels are 18 x 8.5 so a 225/40 looks too small and gives you more 'wheel'

I like the staggered look of my stock sport package which is why it tempts me to keep the staggered look . . . if only the rims I like came in 18 x 8 front and 18 x 9 rear  
The only problem I see with the staggered look is you need to have the fenders rolled though it's only around $100 so I guess it's not really an issue.

While I love the HM2's also (per your PM) theyu have been around for a LONG time and everyone seems to have them . . . plus while they were on my car, no one really noticed that I got new wheels because they are kind of normal looking. 
I think I want a little more bling . . .


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This thread is starting to sound like it needs to be moved over to Fanatics' Wheel/Tire forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *This thread is starting to sound like it needs to be moved over to Fanatics' Wheel/Tire forum.  *


Can the admins do that? It IS the same server and all.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *I love the SSR GT3's but they are too much $$$ . . . I don't want to spend more then $2300. *


Then get the GT1s...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *This thread is starting to sound like it needs to be moved over to Fanatics' Wheel/Tire forum.  *


:flipoff:

Where exactly is the forum for those of us who don't want bodykits or 19" wheels but want springs/shocks and 18" wheels? :banghead: We're not accepted at either site. :bawling:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *:flipoff:
> 
> Where exactly is the forum for those of us who don't want bodykits or 19" wheels but want springs/shocks and 18" wheels? :banghead: We're not accepted at either site. :bawling:  *


Don't worry Phil . . . . this is OUR site and we can do what we want  

I think we should fill up thread after thread talking about wheels and bodykits


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *:flipoff:
> 
> Where exactly is the forum for those of us who don't want bodykits or 19" wheels but want springs/shocks and 18" wheels? :banghead: We're not accepted at either site. :bawling:  *


It's not WHAT the posts are about.

I see it this way. When the theme of the threads goes from 'soliciting opinions' to 'soliciting redemption for my emotional choices' is when it starts looking really silly really fast.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *It's not WHAT the posts are about.
> 
> I see it this way. When the theme of the threads goes from 'soliciting opinions' to 'soliciting redemption for my emotional choices' is when it starts looking really silly really fast. *


Cars for everyone on this board are ALL about emotions . . . if it were about logic, we'd all be driving econo-boxes . . .

Plus I have a different theory then you, if a thread doesn't go in the direction I like, I don't post in it or follow it . . . . the last thing you'll ever see me do is be judgemental and tell someone what they should or should not post about


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Back to the topic . . . as much as I want to talk myself out of the HM2's . . . they look so damn good . . . 

Anyway guys, hope you enjoyed this rare wheel thread here on Bimmerfest eventhough it seems like Phil & I are the only one that care.
I am out of wheels to post for your viewing pleasure !!!


EDIT: Oops . . . almost forget to tell you Phil, did you know the new HM2 will have a Chrome lip on it . . . I have yet to see a picture but it sounds like a nice touch and it makes it a little different then the pasts HM2's.


----------

